# Racechip, TDI Tuning or DTUK Box?



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Hello all,

Still researching into getting a tune on my 1.8 however leaning more toward getting one of these ECU boxes instead. Gains are around what I want and they can also be reprogrammed if I ever change the car, so seem like a good long term investment. Wondering if anyone has any experience of any of these? Partially on the 1.8 but any engine.


----------



## MrOCD (Feb 9, 2021)

Manual or DSG?

TBH my advice would be regardless stay away from tuning boxes and go for a remap that it done with live emulation on a dyno by a recommended company.

Unicorn, MRC, etc.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

I had a DTUK box on my previous Mk7 Golf GTI PP, which made a great difference. The only issue on mine was the clutch wasn't really up to the job and after a few thousand miles, started slipping with the box attached. I took it off and the clutch slip stopped (as it had way less torque to deal with) but as far as the box, the difference on the car and the customer service from DTUK, I have no issues whatsoever, the only problem was the chocolate clutch on the car.

I do believe they have altered the maps in that specific application to reduce the low end torque a bit to alleviate the issue but I had moved on from the car by that point.


----------



## Master Jedi Alejandro (Oct 23, 2021)

Thanks lads! I’m looking at getting the job done by Quantum Tuning. It’s not a dyno run but it the numbers seem safe enough. 230bhp & 380Nm. I’m just trying to find out what gearbox by car has. Reason being, the 2l manual puts out 370Nm. I’ve been told it’s the same gearbox. So if it is, the clutch will be fine taking the 380Nm.


----------



## Gnasher (Oct 21, 2020)

Master Jedi Alejandro said:


> Thanks lads! I’m looking at getting the job done by Quantum Tuning. It’s not a dyno run but it the numbers seem safe enough. 230bhp & 380Nm. I’m just trying to find out what gearbox by car has. Reason being, the 2l manual puts out 370Nm. I’ve been told it’s the same gearbox. So if it is, the clutch will be fine taking the 380Nm.


Assuming it's the same clutch - the box should be the same but knowing VAG they've probably put a cheaper clutch in the 1.8 to save a few pennies per car lol.


----------

